# A poem to remember your pet by



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I remember the shock when I heard the vet's words, "I'm sorry, your pet has died,"
I remember how distraught I felt, I remember how much I cried.
A gaping void had been left in my life. I'd lost a much-loved friend
A friend who was always there for me, who was loyal until the end.
You and I knew each other so well, soulmates from the start
And all those precious memories are locked deep in my heart.
The sadness goes away when I recall those happy days
When I remember your affection and your funny little ways.
So although I'll always miss you, and I wish that you weren't gone
I know you've never truly left me, for your memory lives on.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Majicou. I love your poem. All of the times I lost a pet it was a dog - therefore I can relate to the poem since you wrote it for any pet. 
It is a positive way to look at our losses. Even though I have never recovered from the loss of any of my doggies I do the exact same thing you talk about in the little poem : cherish their memory..


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm glad you like it. I wrote it about my cat (in a month it will be exactly two years since he died) but it is for any owner who has lost a pet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's lovely, Majicou. We never forget. Our lives were so enriched by our pets at the "Bridge." Our comfort comes in knowing that we treated them with love, and in remembering all the joy they brought to our lives.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes - some people believe in an afterlife for pets and others don't, but everyone can console themselves with the thought that they loved and cared for their pet, and the animal loved them back in return.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is such a lovely poem, almost made me cry and I'm at work now! Thank you for sharing that poem with us


----------

